# La Serie di Mass Effect.



## Renegade (4 Luglio 2015)

Per me la miglior serie della generazione passata. Ce ne sono di belle ma ME ha qualcosa in più. Ho amato moltissimo questa saga, che mi ha coinvolto molto. Grafica eccezionale, gameplay ottimo, personaggi ipercarismatici, trama bellissima. Unico neo? Il finale schifosissimo. Un finale che dipende da uno stupido multiplayer, segno che chi ha l'offline deve rimanere fregato. E un finale dove non importa che scelta fai, ''perdi'' comunque. Il capitolo 2 secondo me è il migliore. Il miglior PG resta l'Illusive Man. Ma anche Garrus non scherza! Tra l'altro la maggior parte delle cutscene erano suggestive, emozionanti o adrenaliniche. Quella dell'attacco finale dove compaiono tutte le navicelle è da pelle d'oca.

Chi di voi l'ha giocata? Fatevi avanti soldati 
@JohnShepard


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (4 Luglio 2015)

Io l'ho giocata per la prima volta quest'anno. Ho preso una 360 usata e mi sto sparando i titoloni della vecchia generazione a 5 euro l'uno. E' stato qualcosa di epico, nessun gioco mi ha preso come questa saga, è stato un crescendo continuo. L'ultimo l'ho finito neanche 1 mese fa.

Sto cercando di trovare qualche gioco simile che possa prendere agli stessi livelli, ma pare improbabile. Qualcuno ha qualche suggerimento? 

Pensare che il primo all'inizio non mi piaceva, ne avevo sentito parlare benissimo, poi lo metto e rimango perplesso un po' dai movimenti non proprio fluidi e dalla grafica normale. Piano piano però inizia a dipanarsi la storia e non mi stacco più, bellissimo. Tra l'altro mi sono portato dietro tutti i salvataggi con le scelte dei vari capitoli, non avendo letto nessuna guida mi sono beccato anche dei bei fail...

Ho scoperto un sacco di scelte che hanno influito nel proseguo della storia, veramente pazzesco. Scelte del primo gioco che influiscono anche sul terzo ecc...
A me il finale non è dispiaciuto, poteva essere migliore si, ma per me è degno. Con la storia del multiplayer però concordo, davvero ridicolo, io non l'ho fatto e quindi mi hanno segato metà punti, però ho comunque avuto un finale che mi è piaciuto. 


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Finale tragico, decido di non prendere una decisione per non essere il burattino di quel bimbo odioso,mi aspetto che succeda qualcos'altro, ma invece come conseguenza i razziatori vincono e schiattano tutti. Si vede poi un futuro dove c'è la sonda di Liara dove parla dell'antica guerra persa. Tutto sommato mi è piaciuto perché è stato totalmente inaspettato ed è stato un finale "cattivo". Sul momento però mi sono girate le scatole di brutto perché non mi aspettavo proprio finisse lì



Oltre a Garrus a me è piaciuto un sacco anche Legion come personaggio. Anche Thane era figo, solo che era un po' fuori contesto nella saga.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (4 Luglio 2015)

Giocato solo il 2, molto bello. Devo assolutamente procurarmi gli altri due.
La cosa migliore da fare adesso è comprarsi una PS3/Xbox360, perchè vi è un parco titoli immenso da recuperare, compreso ovviamente ME.


----------



## mr.wolf (4 Luglio 2015)

io l'ho giocata,il secondo capitolo è il migliore in assoluto


----------



## mr.wolf (4 Luglio 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Sto cercando di trovare qualche gioco simile che possa prendere agli stessi livelli, ma pare improbabile. Qualcuno ha qualche suggerimento?


giochi ce ne sono ma dipende da che genere cerchi o se hai preferenze di qualche tipo


----------



## Renegade (4 Luglio 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Io l'ho giocata per la prima volta quest'anno. Ho preso una 360 usata e mi sto sparando i titoloni della vecchia generazione a 5 euro l'uno. E' stato qualcosa di epico, nessun gioco mi ha preso come questa saga, è stato un crescendo continuo. L'ultimo l'ho finito neanche 1 mese fa.
> 
> Sto cercando di trovare qualche gioco simile che possa prendere agli stessi livelli, ma pare improbabile. Qualcuno ha qualche suggerimento?
> 
> ...



Per quanto riguarda i titoli di vecchia generazione ottima scelta. Ce ne sono tanti che meritano tantissimo e anch'io ho fatto questo recupero. 

Giochi simili sullo stesso livello non ce ne sono, te lo dico con sincerità. Ci sono tanti altri GDR o esplorativi, ma hanno trame impostate nel medioevo o giù di lì. Come ''spaziale'' vi potrebbe essere Gears Of War che è molto ma molto simile anche perché le missioni le fai coi compagni. Però lo trovo davvero scadente. Non so, non mi è piaciuto. 

Sulla poca fluidità hai ragione. Ma accade solo col primo capitolo proprio poiché prodotto nel 2008. Tuttavia la grafica è molto accettabile e ha l'esplorazione dei vari pianeti col Mako, cosa rimasta nella storia. Diciamo che a mio avviso il punto fortissimo di ME è che ha una trama spettacolare e dei personaggi troppo ma troppo carismatici. Comunque sì, in ME qualunque scelta tu faccia influisce sul resto della storia. Io, fortunatamente, ho fatto tutte le scelte ''giuste'' volendo giocarmelo da Esemplare, quindi il finale è stato...



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Distruzione col massimo punteggio. Shepard decide di non dare ascolto alle parole del bambino e di distruggere i razziatori. Quindi dovrebbero sparire anche i Geth ed IDA, essendo sintetici. E' il finale dove non si sa se il comandante sopravviva o meno ma nel canon è dato comunque per morto. Il punto è che non importa quanti punti fai o cosa scegli, il finale ti porta sempre alla morte.



Su Garrus e Thane hai ragione. Il Drell è forse il migliore della squadra del 2, anche per la storia che ha. Poi il ritorno fatto nel 3 (non so se a te sia sopravvissuto alla missione suicida) è stato spettacolare e adrenalinico contro Kai Lang. Legion piace anche a me come ideologia più che come personaggio. ME è quel tipo di gioco che tratta i vari quesiti esistenziali, fa riflettere, insegna e pone davanti ad interrogativi. Il vero peccato del 2 che mi ha dato fastidio è che Ashley non si sia unita. Ma probabilmente è dovuto al fatto che volevano far risaltare la Lawson.

Un altra cosa micidiale della Saga sono le colonne sonore. Davvero da brividi. Le migliori sono ''Stand Strong Stand Togheter'', ''The Fleets Arrives'' e ''Suicide Mission''. 

Senza contare le emozioni datemi appunto dalle suddette scene. Il discorso finale di Hackett, la riunione delle flotte per il contrattacco, la cutscene della missione suicida ecc.

Il 2 è migliore sia per una questione di trama che di squadra. Mi sono affezionato comunque a tutti i personaggi. Non ce n'è uno che non mi piaccia, davvero. Fatico a trovare difetti in quest'opera bellissima.

Ottimi lo sono stati anche i doppiatori, ma si sa, Claudio Moneta è il n1.



PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Giocato solo il 2, molto bello. Devo assolutamente procurarmi gli altri due.
> La cosa migliore da fare adesso è comprarsi una PS3/Xbox360, perchè vi è un parco titoli immenso da recuperare, compreso ovviamente ME.



E' un sacrilegio. DEVI giocare l'intera Saga. Anche perché per com'è impostato ME non ti fa capire nulla se non li giochi tutti e tre in successione.



mr.wolf ha scritto:


> io l'ho giocata,il secondo capitolo è il migliore in assoluto



Vedo che è opinione comune 
Argomentate un po', cosa vi è piaciuto di più, che scelte avete fatto ecc?

Considerate che io li ho finiti al 100% tutti e 3, sbloccando tutti i Trofei e le varie sfide. Ho raccolto perfino tutte le piastrine, potenziato le armi ecc. E' proprio l'unica saga che ho stracompletato per intero.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Per quanto riguarda i titoli di vecchia generazione ottima scelta. Ce ne sono tanti che meritano tantissimo e anch'io ho fatto questo recupero.
> 
> Giochi simili sullo stesso livello non ce ne sono, te lo dico con sincerità. Ci sono tanti altri GDR o esplorativi, ma hanno trame impostate nel medioevo o giù di lì. Come ''spaziale'' vi potrebbe essere Gears Of War che è molto ma molto simile anche perché le missioni le fai coi compagni. Però lo trovo davvero scadente. Non so, non mi è piaciuto.
> 
> ...




Io per salvare i Geth e Legion (che poi è schiattato lo stesso purtroppo) ho fatto crepare i quarian... I geth mi son sempre piaciuti, ho apprezzato molto la storia della loro presa di autocoscienza e del conflitto con i quarian. Nella missione suicida del 2 mi è morta Jack. Me la sono inimicata prendendo le parti di Miranda in una lite. lol

E' vero che il finale sembra quasi senza uscita, però bisogna vedere come ci arrivi. Puoi arrivarci con tot alleati, con morti ecc.. 

Mi ha fatto piacere scoprire per dire che l'aver salvato quella "regina ragno" nel primo ha influito nel 3 con conseguenze sui racni, come pure il fatto di aver salvato la ricerca sulla genofagia di quel salarian nel 2 ha influito sui krogan. Tutte queste piccole cose per me sono state davvero epiche. Se avessi fatto certe scelte sarebbero cambiate un po' di cose nella storia. 

A livello di storia pura e semplice credo che il migliore forse sia il primo, il 2 è più bello da giocare per via dei personaggi, è quello che ho giocato di più infatti, hai proprio la curiosità mostruosa di fare le varie missioni per scoprire un po' tutto dei vari membri. 

Una cosa che non ho apprezzato del 3 sono stati i personaggi giocabili. Ma come si fa a inserire un personaggio insulso come James nell'equipaggio? Il difetto vero del 3 credo siano i personaggi, oltre a essere minori quelli giocabili, sono meno carismatici del 2. 

Una delle cose che mi ha fatto girare veramente le scatole è stato scoprire che esiste un dlc con un personaggio prothean giocabile con relativa missione... Una cosa del genere doveva essere inserita direttamente nel gioco. Ero tentato di comprarlo, costerà due spicci mi sono detto... Invece 10 euro per una sola missione... Per tutti e 3 i giochi ho speso 15... 

A me Gears of war è piaciuto molto invece, soprattutto il 2 e il 3, però non c'entra proprio niente con mass effect. 

Di gdr medievali ho provato the wichter 2 e skyrim, viste le varie opinioni positive, ma onestamente li segati dopo poco, emozioni zero, tecnicamente abbastanza bruttini poi devo dire.


----------



## Hellscream (5 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Per quanto riguarda i titoli di vecchia generazione ottima scelta. Ce ne sono tanti che meritano tantissimo e anch'io ho fatto questo recupero.
> 
> Giochi simili sullo stesso livello non ce ne sono, te lo dico con sincerità. Ci sono tanti altri GDR o esplorativi, ma hanno trame impostate nel medioevo o giù di lì. Come ''spaziale'' vi potrebbe essere Gears Of War che è molto ma molto simile anche perché le missioni le fai coi compagni. Però lo trovo davvero scadente. Non so, non mi è piaciuto.
> 
> ...



Arthas, Kakashi, Haytham Kenway, Barney Stinson


----------



## Andrea89 (5 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Per me la miglior serie della generazione passata. Ce ne sono di belle ma ME ha qualcosa in più. Ho amato moltissimo questa saga, che mi ha coinvolto molto. Grafica eccezionale, gameplay ottimo, personaggi ipercarismatici, trama bellissima. Unico neo? Il finale schifosissimo. Un finale che dipende da uno stupido multiplayer, segno che chi ha l'offline deve rimanere fregato. E un finale dove non importa che scelta fai, ''perdi'' comunque. Il capitolo 2 secondo me è il migliore. Il miglior PG resta l'Illusive Man. Ma anche Garrus non scherza! Tra l'altro la maggior parte delle cutscene erano suggestive, emozionanti o adrenaliniche. Quella dell'attacco finale dove compaiono tutte le navicelle è da pelle d'oca.
> 
> Chi di voi l'ha giocata? Fatevi avanti soldati
> @JohnShepard


E' stata anche la mia saga preferita, senza dubbi. 
Una piccola correzione: il finale del 3 non dipende in alcun modo dal multiplayer, i punti necessari si possono ottenere anche giocando solo in offline però bisogna sbattersi un po' di più e svolgere tutti i vari incarichi che vengono assegnati (come ho fatto io, visto che al tempo avevo una connessione abbastanza schifosa e non potevo giocare online).
Missione finale esclusa, troppo scarna avrebbero dovuto impegnarsi un po' di più, ho preferito il terzo capitolo anche se la missione suicida del secondo mi ha dato l'impressione di aver fatto qualcosa di epico.


----------



## vota DC (5 Luglio 2015)

Io ho iniziato a giocarci quando ho scoperto che l'esportazione dei salvataggi di Witcher era un mezzo bluff e alla fine tra un gioco e l'altro le scelte erano ininfluenti, mentre ho sentito che con Mass Effect cambia molto, però devo ancora testare perché sono ancora al primo gioco. Al momento ho in squadra sempre Tali e Wrex: Wrex oltre a rigenerarsi è in grado di uccidere i nemici a spintoni e ha poteri psichici di base (in pratica fa le stesse cose di Ashley ma meglio), Tali mi serve per "saccheggiare" ciò che trovo. Caratterialmente Wrex e Garrus sembrano abbastanza compatibili con il mio personaggio che preferisce i risultati alle regole: Wrex non si fa problemi a giustiziare i criminali mentre Garrus odia la burocrazia e la missione contro il medico Salarian dimostra tutto.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Luglio 2015)

Grandissima serie Innovativa.

Mi è piaciuto tanto che fanno vedere quanto è importante il gioco di squadra e cosa significa avere un Leader intelligente e con le palle.
Il mio preferito resta il 2.


----------



## JohnShepard (5 Luglio 2015)

Che dire.. Di gran lunga la mia serie videoludica preferita! Storia degna di un colossal, ambientazione fantastica, personaggi carismatici. Non so sceglierne uno in particolare! Sono d'accordo che il 2 sia il capitolo migliore per una serie di cose. Finiti tutti e tre più e più volte con molteplici finali (ho persino cambiato sesso ),rimpiango ogni giorno la mia vecchia 360 per poterlo rigiocare, la generazione attuale infatti è di una tristezza infinita...


----------



## Renegade (5 Luglio 2015)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Arthas, Kakashi, Haytham Kenway, Barney Stinson



Con Haytham fu favoloso. Specialmente nel discorso al figlio sui tetti, quando gli spiegava il credo templare. Che interpretazione!



Andrea89 ha scritto:


> E' stata anche la mia saga preferita, senza dubbi.
> Una piccola correzione: il finale del 3 non dipende in alcun modo dal multiplayer, i punti necessari si possono ottenere anche giocando solo in offline però bisogna sbattersi un po' di più e svolgere tutti i vari incarichi che vengono assegnati (come ho fatto io, visto che al tempo avevo una connessione abbastanza schifosa e non potevo giocare online).
> Missione finale esclusa, troppo scarna avrebbero dovuto impegnarsi un po' di più, ho preferito il terzo capitolo anche se la missione suicida del secondo mi ha dato l'impressione di aver fatto qualcosa di epico.



No, non è vero. Io ho fatto una full run offline di tutti gli obiettivi in tutti e tre i capitoli. Ho completato incarichi, collezioni, missioni ecc tutto al 100% con le scelte giuste e il punteggio migliore. Tuttavia ciò non è bastato al finale meraviglioso, ossia:



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Quello dove si vede il famoso ''respiro'' tra le macerie dopo la cutscene finale di Distruzione. Dove c'è l'illusione/prova che Shepard sopravviva.



Per ottenerlo bisogna usare anche il Multiplayer che aumenta la reattività galattica e quindi raddoppia i punti. Senza non si può fare, purtroppo. Lo dicono pure le Guide e Mass Effect Italia.



vota DC ha scritto:


> Io ho iniziato a giocarci quando ho scoperto che l'esportazione dei salvataggi di Witcher era un mezzo bluff e alla fine tra un gioco e l'altro le scelte erano ininfluenti, mentre ho sentito che con Mass Effect cambia molto, però devo ancora testare perché sono ancora al primo gioco. Al momento ho in squadra sempre Tali e Wrex: Wrex oltre a rigenerarsi è in grado di uccidere i nemici a spintoni e ha poteri psichici di base (in pratica fa le stesse cose di Ashley ma meglio), Tali mi serve per "saccheggiare" ciò che trovo. Caratterialmente Wrex e Garrus sembrano abbastanza compatibili con il mio personaggio che preferisce i risultati alle regole: Wrex non si fa problemi a giustiziare i criminali mentre Garrus odia la burocrazia e la missione contro il medico Salarian dimostra tutto.



Ahahahah sei all'inizio di una lunga strada verso la dipendenza amico mio. Io in squadra ho sempre avuto Garrus ed Ashley, i migliori. Di Kaidan si è sempre detto sia il più anonimo della Saga, il Tassotti di turno. Comunque goditelo, eviteremo di spoilerare cose pesanti o chiave. Lo dico rivolto a tutti così evitiamo di rovinare questa meravigliosa opera a chi la deve ancora iniziare o la sta svolgendo. Per cui di quello ne parleremo sotto il codice spoiler. Da quanto ho capito hai scelto la strada da Rinnegato. Effettivamente esce qualcosa di cazzutissimo.



Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Grandissima serie Innovativa.
> 
> Mi è piaciuto tanto che fanno vedere quanto è importante il gioco di squadra e cosa significa avere un Leader intelligente e con le palle.
> Il mio preferito resta il 2.



Io sapevo che avevi comprato solo il 2. Quindi alla fine hai fatto l'intera saga?



JohnShepard ha scritto:


> Che dire.. Di gran lunga la mia serie videoludica preferita! Storia degna di un colossal, ambientazione fantastica, personaggi carismatici. Non so sceglierne uno in particolare! Sono d'accordo che il 2 sia il capitolo migliore per una serie di cose. Finiti tutti e tre più e più volte con molteplici finali (ho persino cambiato sesso ),rimpiango ogni giorno la mia vecchia 360 per poterlo rigiocare, la generazione attuale infatti è di una tristezza infinita...



Beh ma la generazione attuale è appena iniziata. Ci sono ancora pochi giochi. Comunque si parla di Mass Effect 4 in uscita tra un paio d'anni. Fanno bene a prendersi tutto il tempo necessario. Replicare la straordinaria trilogia sarà un'impresa. Anche perché ormai siamo affezionati ai vecchi personaggi. A quanto pare comunque la trama sarà o un prequel o qualcosa di parallelo a Shepard, ma non lo riguarderà. Curioso di vedere pure i nemici di turno perché secondo me con I Razziatori si è andati oltre. Cioè non c'è niente di più potente, anche se volessero inventarlo.

Quali sono state le vostre Romance se le avete fatte? Ovviamente la mia è Ashley


----------



## Andrea89 (5 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Con Haytham fu favoloso. Specialmente nel discorso al figlio sui tetti, quando gli spiegava il credo templare. Che interpretazione!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fidati, è così. Servivano 4000 punti di potenza militare effettiva, quindi 8000 punti di cui non ricordo il nome. Si poteva fare,ed io l'ho fatto  Forse bisognava


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



tradire i Krogan e prendere sia i loro punti che quelli dei Salarian e salvare Geth e Quarian


Poi, quando è stata rilasciata l'extended cut, hanno abbassato i punti necessari e quel finale si poteva ottenere molto più facilmente.

Edit: Sono andato a leggere la guida ufficiale, quel finale lo si può ottenere giocando una seconda volta, caricando il salvataggio della partita appena finita (con gioco base, intendo)


----------



## JohnShepard (5 Luglio 2015)

Si il prossimo capitolo non avrà niente a che vedere con la storia di Shepard.

Per le Romance: io me le sono bombate tutte, Ashley,Liara,Miranda, anche Jack


----------



## Renegade (5 Luglio 2015)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Fidati, è così. Servivano 4000 punti di potenza militare effettiva, quindi 8000 punti di cui non ricordo il nome. Si poteva fare,ed io l'ho fatto  Forse bisognava
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...



Allora...


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Cosa mi hai citato! Io ho fatto tutto ma proprio tutto tranne tradire i Krogan. E' l'unica cosa che ''moralmente'' non mi è venuta di fare. Davvero pensi che sia stato per quello che offline non è andata? C'è pure da considerare che la missione degli studenti della compagnia Aralak è buggata. Quarian e Geth li ho salvati entrambi. Come detto io offline ho fatto tutto tranne tradire i Krogan e la missione dell'Aralak, che non si può fare a prescindere. Se mi assicuri che rifacendo una run completa offline con il tradimento ai Krogan si ottiene quel finale, sarei pure disposto a rifare tutta la trilogia. Certo, ci metterei un annetto e passa, ma ne varrebbe la pena solo per quel respiro!





JohnShepard ha scritto:


> Si il prossimo capitolo non avrà niente a che vedere con la storia di Shepard.
> 
> Per le Romance: io me le sono bombate tutte, Ashley,Liara,Miranda, anche Jack



La migliore è quella con Ashley, senz'altro più logica e principale. Andare con Jack mi sembrava come farlo con un uomo, mentre con Liara mi è salito lo schifo essendo aliena. Quella con Miranda nel 3 poi non ha senso.


----------



## JohnShepard (5 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Allora...
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...





Però devi ammettere che Miranda ha due mele eccezzionali


----------



## Hellscream (5 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *Con Haytham fu favoloso. Specialmente nel discorso al figlio sui tetti, quando gli spiegava il credo templare. Che interpretazione!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Assolutamente, non so se hai mai visto il monologo finale di Connor che è stato tagliato... un vero peccato, il personaggio ne avrebbe guadagnato tantissimo.


----------



## Andrea89 (6 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Allora...
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...


Ho modificato il messaggio precedente 
Sulla guida ufficiale c'è scritto che quel finale lo si ottiene solo con il new game plus, praticamente bisogna caricare il salvataggio di ME3 finito.


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Tradendo i Krogan si ottiene il massimo dei punti di entrambe le fazioni. Se curi la genofagia i Salarian ne danno pochi , praticamente solo quelli della Squadra Operazioni Speciali. Per la missione degli studenti (accademia Grissom, non Aralak che è la squadra di Grunt  ) è uscita una patch che la rende giocabile, finendola si ottengono altri punti oltre al poter interagire con un personaggio apparso nel 2. Poi ci sono altre scelte che possono dare più o meno punti: esempio, quella dell'ambasciatore Hanar indottrinato. Se scegli l'opzione rinnegato e salvi lo spettro Salarian, perdi l'appoggio degli Hanar, visto che vengono tutti distrutti. C'è anche la possibilità di salvare Kelly Chambers ed ottenere qualche punticino in più. Senza dimenticarsi dei DLC... oltre 650 solo con quello del Leviatano


Io, comunque l'ho giocato un sacco di volte visto che non sono il tipo che spende troppi soldi in videogiochi. Quindi quelli che ho e mi piacciono tanto li sfrutto al massimo. La saga l'ho giocata in tutte le salse, con quasi tutte le classi, da uomo e da donna, da eroe o rinnegato, iniziando da eroe e finendo rinnegato.Potrei continuare 
Quindi, in mezzo a tutte queste cose


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



mi è capitato anche di tradire i Krogan, più che altro perché facendo certe scelte nei primi due capitoli (forse distruggendo nel secondo i dati di Mealon), Wrex assume un atteggiamento ostile verso Shepard, quindi ho deciso di fregarlo, ma la maggior parte delle volte non l'ho fatto perché in qualche modo mi sono sentito legato a quel personaggio e credo che i Krogan meritino una seconda chance


.
Da quanto ho capito tu non hai scaricato le due patch uscite poco dopo l'uscita, quella dell'accademia e quella che migliora i finali. Scaricale e rigiocati almeno il terzo capitolo


----------



## Renegade (6 Luglio 2015)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Ho modificato il messaggio precedente
> Sulla guida ufficiale c'è scritto che quel finale lo si ottiene solo con il new game plus, praticamente bisogna caricare il salvataggio di ME3 finito.
> 
> 
> ...



Ti rispondo tutto sotto spoiler;



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Innanzitutto grazie delle delucidazioni. Non posso usare le patch né i DLC perché non ho più l'online sulle console oldgen. Quindi dovrei cercare un modo per fare tutto offline. Non ho neanche più i salvataggi, dovrei rifare l'intera trilogia. Ma non è un problema, anche se ci mettessi un annetto. La cosa di rifare ME3 una volta finito l'ho letta ma c'erano altri che smentivano tale ipotesi poiché non dava punti maggiori. Tu ne sei sicuro? Mi linkeresti per Mp dove viene detto?
Comunque nella mia Run era praticamente tutto perfetto con le scelte azzeccate, tranne il tradire i Krogan poiché non me la sono sentita. Si dice pure che per far funzionare lo schema bisognerebbe uccidere Wrex nel primo e tradire col suo sostituto che non si renderà conto del sabotaggio, di modo da avere punti Krogan e Salarian al tempo stesso. E non avevo fatto neanche la Grissom - che confusione con l'Aralak ahahahah! - perché era buggata. Né avevo, chiaramente, i DLC. Dunque la mia domanda è... Secondo te è possibile ottenere il finale dove c'è il respiro all'ultimo solo con l'offline e quindi senza Grissom né DLC? Se sì spiegami un po' o se hai un link con tutte le scelte, mi converrebbe leggerlo! Comunque Kelly Chambers mi pare di averla lasciata ad aiutare i pazienti perché altrimenti toglieva punti all'assett degli assistenti di guerra ecc. Poi l'hanno uccisa. 

PS. Sempre scelto la classe sentinella!


----------



## Andrea89 (6 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ti rispondo tutto sotto spoiler;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ho la guida ufficiale in versione cartacea, domani con calma posso mandarti la scansione. Per quanto riguarda le patch, se non ricordo male è possibile scaricarle anche dal pc e poi passarle sulla console con una penna usb


----------



## mr.wolf (6 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ti rispondo tutto sotto spoiler;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


devi scaricare il DLC gratuito Mass Effect 3: Extended Cut per avere tutti i finali


----------



## Shevchenko (6 Luglio 2015)

Bellissima serie!Il capitolo che mi è piaciuto di più è il 3. Per il gameplay, perchè era quello più sparatutto e più immediato.Grande serie, anche se ad essere onesto la storia non me la ricordo più benissimo.


----------



## Andrea89 (6 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ti rispondo tutto sotto spoiler;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Purtroppo lo scanner è rotto, non posso mandarti le scansioni. Forse su internet puoi trovarle...
Comunque:


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Sull'appoggio di Krogan e Salarian hai ragione, puoi ottenerli entrambi solo se Wrex è morto nel primo capitolo ed a capo c'è Wreav. Per il finale, sulla guida è scritto, parola per parola: " Anche i giocatori senza accesso al mutliplayer online possono ottenere i finali migliori: dopo aver completato il gioco una volta, vi si apriranno nuove opportunità iniziando il New Game Plus. Il secondo comlpetamento metterà a disposizione un finale segreto". Completare la missione dell'accademia dovrebbe portare 60 punti, Kelly 10 (se sopravvive. Per non farla morire non devi darle la risposta da rinnegato e consigliarle di cambiare identità).
Da quello che c'è scritto nella guida, dovresti aver la possibilità di vedere il respiro al secondo completamento, però non so se si può fare senza i punti dell'accademia. Da quanto si capisce sì. Secoli fa seguivo un forum dove ne parlavano, anche altri utenti lo hanno visto il respiro, alla seconda run. Anche a me è capitato e non avevo i dlc istallati se non quello che fixava il bug dell'accademia. Andare a ritrovare quei post mi sembra un'impresa...


----------



## Renegade (7 Luglio 2015)

mr.wolf ha scritto:


> devi scaricare il DLC gratuito Mass Effect 3: Extended Cut per avere tutti i finali



Eh ma non ho più l'online alle vecchie console purtroppo. Perciò cercavo un metodo offline. Te che finale hai avuto/scelto?



Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Bellissima serie!Il capitolo che mi è piaciuto di più è il 3. Per il gameplay, perchè era quello più sparatutto e più immediato.Grande serie, anche se ad essere onesto la storia non me la ricordo più benissimo.



Non pensavo l'avessi fatto pure te! Già, grande serie. Ciò che hai detto sul tre è verissimo. E' più incentrato verso lo sparattutto e ha meno contenuti diciamo. Resta comunque una trilogia epica in ogni sua sfaccettatura. Poi, conoscendoti, amerei la Lawson immagino. O Ashley che nel 3 la trovano sbronza al massimo ahahaha



Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo lo scanner è rotto, non posso mandarti le scansioni. Forse su internet puoi trovarle...
> Comunque:
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Sfiga tremenda per lo Scanner!! Non hai un link online della Guida? Comunque... Non credo che i 60 pt dell'Accademia siano così decisivi, però non saprei. E bisognerebbe capire se con finale migliori intendono quelli dove si vince oppure il respiro. Per quanto riguarda il Forum, non è che ti riferisci ad uno in cui ci fu pure il post di un utente che spiegava ''Per ottenere il massimo dovete fare questo nel primo capitolo, questo nel secondo ecc'' perché lo ricordo anch'io. Tuttavia anche seguendo quelle indicazioni non si otteneva il respiro. E in merito al Plus, ci avevo pensato anch'io. In rete ho letto però gente che diceva che non serviva a nulla ricompletare il 3 perché il respiro non lo si otteneva comunque. Il punto è proprio quello: sarei disposto ad un ulteriore run solo per quel respiro. Non mi è mai capitato in vita mia una cosa simile sui videogiochi ma l'ho presa molto a male. Lo vedo come un fallimento o meglio, come un concludere senza un certo lieto fine. Perciò farei di tutto per quel finale del respiro!!!


----------



## Shevchenko (7 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Non pensavo l'avessi fatto pure te! Già, grande serie. Ciò che hai detto sul tre è verissimo. E' più incentrato verso lo sparattutto e ha meno contenuti diciamo. Resta comunque una trilogia epica in ogni sua sfaccettatura. Poi, conoscendoti, amerei la Lawson immagino. O Ashley che nel 3 la trovano sbronza al massimo ahahaha




Eheh invece si!Comprai subito il primo capitolo per la 360 e da li fu una droga quel gioco.Si infatti nel complesso resta una trilogia stupenda.Ahaha la Lawson mi è sempre stata antipatica, dal primo momento in cui l'ho vista.Preferisco Ashley, anche se non ricordavo il particolare della sbronza


----------



## Renegade (8 Luglio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Eheh invece si!Comprai subito il primo capitolo per la 360 e da li fu una droga quel gioco.Si infatti nel complesso resta una trilogia stupenda.Ahaha la Lawson mi è sempre stata antipatica, dal primo momento in cui l'ho vista.Preferisco Ashley, anche se non ricordavo il particolare della sbronza



Nel tre trovi Ashley sbronza che delira per terra nella sua cabina!
Stranissimo ti sia stata antipatica la Lawson, pensavo fosse il tuo tipo di donna, un po' S e un po' provocatrice. 

Comunque... Venendo ai personaggi gente, che ne pensate comunque dei seguenti?

Ashley:
Garrus:
Kaidan:
Tali:
Liara:
Jacob:
Mordin:
Samara:
Jack:
Thane:
Joker:
Udina:
Illusive Man:
Kai Lang:
Wrex:
Grunt:
Lawson:
Anderson:


----------



## mr.wolf (9 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Comunque... Venendo ai personaggi gente, che ne pensate comunque dei seguenti?
> 
> Ashley:
> Garrus:
> ...


io voto per Mordin,personaggio mitico.


----------



## Andrea89 (9 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Sfiga tremenda per lo Scanner!! Non hai un link online della Guida? Comunque... Non credo che i 60 pt dell'Accademia siano così decisivi, però non saprei. E bisognerebbe capire se con finale migliori intendono quelli dove si vince oppure il respiro. Per quanto riguarda il Forum, non è che ti riferisci ad uno in cui ci fu pure il post di un utente che spiegava ''Per ottenere il massimo dovete fare questo nel primo capitolo, questo nel secondo ecc'' perché lo ricordo anch'io. Tuttavia anche seguendo quelle indicazioni non si otteneva il respiro. E in merito al Plus, ci avevo pensato anch'io. In rete ho letto però gente che diceva che non serviva a nulla ricompletare il 3 perché il respiro non lo si otteneva comunque. Il punto è proprio quello: sarei disposto ad un ulteriore run solo per quel respiro. Non mi è mai capitato in vita mia una cosa simile sui videogiochi ma l'ho presa molto a male. Lo vedo come un fallimento o meglio, come un concludere senza un certo lieto fine. Perciò farei di tutto per quel finale del respiro!!!





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Trovai un link secoli fa, ma ormai è inattivo. Poi non l'ho più cercato perché comprai la versione cartacea. I 60 punti dell'accademia non credo siano necessari per il respiro, che comunque dovrebbe essere proprio il finale segreto visto che l'ho ottenuto alla seconda run.
Io farei di tutto per scaricare l'extended cut, che amplia e migliora i finali spiegando qualcosa (esempio, l'origine dei razziatori) in più rispetto alla versione base del gioco e se non ricordo male viene cambiata un pochino anche la missione finale, quella sulla Terra. Ed a quel punto ottenere il respiro sarebbe più semplice, basterebbero 3100 punti (ma ho letto di gente che l'ha ottenuto anche con meno di 3000...).Ti basterebbe un cavo lan ed una tv da mettere momentaneamente vicino al router, è un dlc ma è gratis. 
Il forum di videogiochi di cui ti parlavo prima non credo fosse quello, scrivi su google "finale mass effect 3 ma che è sto escremento (utilizzando la parola volgare  ). Il fatto è che quel thread è davvero lungo, è stato riaperto tipo una decina di volte...


----------



## Andrea89 (9 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Nel tre trovi Ashley sbronza che delira per terra nella sua cabina!
> Stranissimo ti sia stata antipatica la Lawson, pensavo fosse il tuo tipo di donna, un po' S e un po' provocatrice.
> 
> Comunque... Venendo ai personaggi gente, che ne pensate comunque dei seguenti?
> ...


I personaggi che ho preferito in assoluto sono, in ordine sparso, Garrus, Wrex, Mordin e Jack tra quelli giocabili. Thane anche, però mi è sembrato un po' forzato perché


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



oltre al figlio non si vedono altri drell in tutti e 3 i giochi 


. Ti sei dimenticato di James, che secondo me non fa così schifo  E' abbastanza stereotipato, ma l'ho trovato comunque simpatico. Kaidan


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



me lo ricordo solo perché si asciugava continuamente il sudore sulla fronte ti lascio immaginare che fine gli abbia fatto fare


 Ashley mi è sempre stata antipatica per il suo essere razzista e xenofoba e perché sia nel 2 che nel 3 inizia a rompere le palle, tanto che


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



la maggior parte delle volte non la faccio salire sulla Normandy, nel terzo capitolo


Tra i non giocabili l'Illusive Man è davvero notevole.
Comunque, io ho notato alcune somiglianze tra i popoli del mondo reale e quelli di Mass Effect: l'Allenza mi sembra che per certi versi assomigli ai soliti stereotipi sugli americani, ma soprattutto i Quarian li vedo come gli ebrei di Mass Effect


----------



## Renegade (10 Luglio 2015)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Ma alla fine tutto si riassume in una domanda che chiede risposta secca: senza online, senza multiplayer, senza DLC e avendo tutto offline, è possibile ottenere il respiro o no?



Comunque, secondo me:

_Ashley: Ottima sia nell'aspetto che nella storia. Anche se mi faceva ridere il dibattito scatenato sulla questione Dio. E' molto razzista, come avete fatto notare. I suoi comportamenti nel 2 e nel 3 mi hanno più volte fatto sospettare un suo tradimento in favore dell'alleanza, del tipo che ormai non credeva più a Shepard ecc. Resta però il mio pg femminile più gradito
_
_Garrus: Un vero e proprio fuoriclasse. Ha tutto; carisma, simpatia, ruolo. E' la spalla perfetta per Shepard. Poi nel 2 quando ha quel nome particolare il suo background diviene ancora più cazzuto
_
_Kaidan: Mauro Tassotti. Nulla da aggiungere.
_
_Tali: Abbastanza accettabile, pure lei ha un'ottima trama alle spalle. Se non altro è molto caratterizzata. In battaglia poi è utilissima col sabotaggio.
_
_Liara: L'ho odiata dal primo momento. Troppo provocatrice e troppo forzata. Pare poi che il gioco ti forzi alla Romance con lei a tutti i costi. Le ho sempre dato risposte da rinnegato.
_
_Jacob: Non fosse stato per il colore della pelle sarebbe stato pure lui un Tassotti, come Balotelli. 
_
_Mordin: Un genio, un pazzo. Con lui hanno fatto bingo, sembra il professore di ritorno al futuro. Poi la canzoncina che fa nel 2 è bellissima!
_
_Samara: Molto cazzuta, ecco, lei a differenza di Liara ha un suo senso.
_
_Jack: Non mi piace. Volgare e impresentabile. Poi mi ricorda troppo Evy Emmond di V per Vendetta, il background che ha nel 2, nella sua missione, è proprio lo stesso del film in questione. 
_
_Thane: Forse il più duro e particolare di tutti. Fighissimo in tutto.
_
_Joker: E' probabilmente il più carismatico del gruppo. La malattia lo rende diverso ed efficace.
_
_Udina: Galliani
_
_Illusive Man: Il vero villain della Saga, forse. 
_
_Kai Lang: Sì, può essere figo alla Star Wars ma non mi dice nulla come personalità. Doppiatore mediocre pure
_
_Wrex: Simpaticcisimo e utile in battaglia, soprattutto nel caricare i nemici. Poi i Krogan hanno un loro perché.
_
_Grunt: Rino Gattuso
_
_Lawson: Il secondo pg femminile più riuscito. Forse nonostante si presenti come semi-villain è pure una persona migliore di Ashley. In battaglia è molto completa.
_
_Anderson: Carletto Ancelotti

James: L'ho odiato fin dal primo momento perché pensavo fosse il nuovo tipo di Ashley, Kaidan 2 che vuole risultare a tutti i costi simpatico

_Comunque hai ragione, ci sono tantissimi riferimenti alla storia in generale. Anche alla Genesi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Luglio 2015)

Iniziai a giocare al primo capitolo e mi sbalordì letteralmente ma purtroppo sono troppi anni che non ho il tempo per giochi così per cui alla fine ho abbandonato tutto..a volte medito i comprare la PS4 ma poi penso che sono mesi che uso la PS3 solo come lettore blu-ray..eh bei tempi quando mi facevo minimo 4 ore di videogiochi al giorno..


----------



## Andrea89 (10 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Ma alla fine tutto si riassume in una domanda che chiede risposta secca: senza online, senza multiplayer, senza DLC e avendo tutto offline, è possibile ottenere il respiro o no?





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Da quel che risulta a me, sì. Ma solo alla seconda run. Inoltre bisogna "salvare" Anderson dall'uomo misterioso nella missione finale. nel senso che devi evitare che si spari. Per fare questo bisogna dare all'uomo misterioso, tutte le volte in cui gli parli in ME3, risposte da eroe/rinnegato (o solo eroe o solo rinnegato).


----------



## Andrea89 (10 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Da quel che risulta a me, sì. Ma solo alla seconda run. Inoltre bisogna "salvare" Anderson dall'uomo misterioso nella missione finale. nel senso che devi evitare che si spari. Per fare questo bisogna dare all'uomo misterioso, tutte le volte in cui gli parli in ME3, risposte da eroe/rinnegato (o solo eroe o solo rinnegato).



Edit: ora che ci penso, anche i dlc dei passati Mass Effect possono influire sulla forza militare del terzo capitolo.
Perché alcuni personaggi non compaiono in Mass Effect 3 se se non si giocano i passati DLC. Tipo Zaeed, Kasumi, Balak. Ed anche certe scelte, perché sempre come esempio,


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



se nel primo ME non vengono salvati i coloni di Zhu's Hope si ottengono meno punti.


Tutti questi personaggi assegnano pochi punti se presi singolarmente, ma ammucchiandoli danno un bel bonus. Anche Ashley e Chakwas possono contribuire.
Se vuoi approfondire, cerca su mass effect wiki la pagina riguardante le risorse di guerra.


----------



## Renegade (12 Luglio 2015)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Nella mia Run ho salvato Anderson ma non è bastato. Comunque scusa la rottura, ma allora questi DLC/Patch servono per forza o no per quel respiro?


----------



## Andrea89 (12 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Nella mia Run ho salvato Anderson ma non è bastato. Comunque scusa la rottura, ma allora questi DLC/Patch servono per forza o no per quel respiro?


Guarda, certezze non ne ho. Inizialmente ero convinto di sì, ma effettivamente troppa gente non ha avuto quel finale.
A 'sto punto l'unico modo per togliersi il dubbio è andare su mass effect wiki alla voce risorse di guerra dove vengono elencati tutti i punti che è possibile raccogliere e vedere se con quelli ottenibili solo offline si raggiunge quota 4000.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Luglio 2015)

Ieri sono stato tentato, ho trovato Mass Effect 2 a 5€ e Mass Effect 3 a 10€...ero tentato per quella cifra ridicola di prenderli ma non avendo tempo a disposizione credo non valga la pena...peccato, sembra davvero una serie avvincente..


----------



## Renegade (20 Luglio 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ieri sono stato tentato, ho trovato Mass Effect 2 a 5€ e Mass Effect 3 a 10€...ero tentato per quella cifra ridicola di prenderli ma non avendo tempo a disposizione credo non valga la pena...peccato, sembra davvero una serie avvincente..



E' la miglior trilogia esistente su Old Gen. Neanche io ho molto tempo, ma appena potrò rigiocarla lo farò di corsa. E' troppo coinvolgente, al punto che finisci con l'emozionarti e commuoverti per un videogioco. Senza contare il divertimento, il gameplay. Ma soprattutto i dialoghi, la trama incredibile e più di tutto il carisma e la caratterizzazione dei personaggi, vero punto di forza!

A quel prezzo poi è una rapina da parte tua


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> E' la miglior trilogia esistente su Old Gen. Neanche io ho molto tempo, ma appena potrò rigiocarla lo farò di corsa. E' troppo coinvolgente, al punto che finisci con l'emozionarti e commuoverti per un videogioco. Senza contare il divertimento, il gameplay. Ma soprattutto i dialoghi, la trama incredibile e più di tutto il carisma e la caratterizzazione dei personaggi, vero punto di forza!
> 
> A quel prezzo poi è una rapina da parte tua



In effetti mi attirava molto anche se devo essere onesto, anche ai "tempi buoni" sono sempre stato più un amante di giochi stile God of War, Prince of Persia, Batman e ovviamente i giochi di sport..i GDR (tipo Oblivion e Fall Out) mi hanno sempre intrigato ma richiedono un elevato livello di pazienza e dedizione che invece ho sempre preferito riversare sui gestionali e sugli strategici (mi ricordo le ore perse con Europa Universalis 3 su PC..)

Ci farò comunque un pensierino..magari li prendo e li tengo lì..sai mai che in futuro non abbia più tempo a disposizione..


----------



## mr.wolf (20 Luglio 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ieri sono stato tentato, ho trovato Mass Effect 2 a 5€ e Mass Effect 3 a 10€...ero tentato per quella cifra ridicola di prenderli ma non avendo tempo a disposizione credo non valga la pena...peccato, sembra davvero una serie avvincente..


a quel prezzo ti conviene prenderli, sono sempre pezzi da collezione che vale la pena possedere


----------



## Andrea89 (20 Luglio 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> In effetti mi attirava molto anche se devo essere onesto, anche ai "tempi buoni" sono sempre stato più un amante di giochi stile God of War, Prince of Persia, Batman e ovviamente i giochi di sport..i GDR (tipo Oblivion e Fall Out) mi hanno sempre intrigato ma richiedono un elevato livello di pazienza e dedizione che invece ho sempre preferito riversare sui gestionali e sugli strategici (mi ricordo le ore perse con Europa Universalis 3 su PC..)
> 
> Ci farò comunque un pensierino..magari li prendo e li tengo lì..sai mai che in futuro non abbia più tempo a disposizione..


Mass Effect è un GDR di tipo diverso dai Fallout ed Oblivion, che sono davvero pieni di missioni secondarie e dove l'esplorazione è molto importante.
In ME serve molto meno tempo per goderseli al massimo, soprattutto gli ultimi due capitoli che sono molto più improntati verso lo spara-spara. Certo che non giocarsi il primo sarebbe comunque un peccato mortale


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Luglio 2015)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Mass Effect è un GDR di tipo diverso dai Fallout ed Oblivion, che sono davvero pieni di missioni secondarie e dove l'esplorazione è molto importante.
> In ME serve molto meno tempo per goderseli al massimo, soprattutto *gli ultimi due capitoli che sono molto più improntati verso lo spara-spara.* Certo che non giocarsi il primo sarebbe comunque un peccato mortale



Già però credo l'impronta sia sempre di stampo GDR quindi con munizioni contate e con la necessità di pensare bene ai potenziamenti delle varie armi e delle armature, non credo sia diventato uno sparatutto stile Halo..inoltre la trama è senza dubbio enorme e temo che se non gli puoi dedicare le classiche 2 ore al giorno poi perdi il filo e non te lo godi..quello che mi era successo col primo quando provai a giocarci e che mi capitò con Oblivion e FallOut...mi rattrista molto non essere adatto a questi giochi favolosi..magari li prendo lo stesso come suggerisce [MENTION=1567]mr.wolf[/MENTION] e li tengo lì..non si sa mai..


----------



## Andrea89 (21 Luglio 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Già però credo l'impronta sia sempre di stampo GDR quindi con munizioni contate e con la necessità di pensare bene ai potenziamenti delle varie armi e delle armature, non credo sia diventato uno sparatutto stile Halo..inoltre la trama è senza dubbio enorme e temo che se non gli puoi dedicare le classiche 2 ore al giorno poi perdi il filo e non te lo godi..quello che mi era successo col primo quando provai a giocarci e che mi capitò con Oblivion e FallOut...mi rattrista molto non essere adatto a questi giochi favolosi..magari li prendo lo stesso come suggerisce [MENTION=1567]mr.wolf[/MENTION] e li tengo lì..non si sa mai..


Stile Halo no, stile Gears of War sì 
Le munizioni sono pressoché infinite, la personalizzazione di armi ed armature quasi inesistente. Pensa che nel secondo capitolo si hanno a disposizione due massimo tre armi per tipo (pistole, fucili d'assalto, a pompa e da cecchino) ... I potenziamenti li trovi in giro e li applichi in pochi secondi dal laboratorio presente sulla nave spaziale, molto simile il funzionamento delle armature.
Quello che porta via più tempo è la scansione dei pianeti che serve per recuperare le risorse, una noia mortale.
Nel terzo capitolo la personalizzazione migliora un po', ma bastano anche lì pochi secondi.
Il primo capitolo, invece, è molto più GDR ed è abbastanza difficile goderselo senza giocarlo con continuità, anche per via della trama profonda.
Ma con il due ed il tre vanno benissimo anche meno di un paio di ore al giorno, la trama non è nemmeno così complessa.


----------



## Renegade (21 Luglio 2015)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Stile Halo no, stile Gears of War sì
> Le munizioni sono pressoché infinite, la personalizzazione di armi ed armature quasi inesistente. Pensa che nel secondo capitolo si hanno a disposizione due massimo tre armi per tipo (pistole, fucili d'assalto, a pompa e da cecchino) ... I potenziamenti li trovi in giro e li applichi in pochi secondi dal laboratorio presente sulla nave spaziale, molto simile il funzionamento delle armature.
> Quello che porta via più tempo è la scansione dei pianeti che serve per recuperare le risorse, una noia mortale.
> Nel terzo capitolo la personalizzazione migliora un po', ma bastano anche lì pochi secondi.
> ...



Le scansioni? Sei pazzo? Quelle sono niente in confronto alla fatica nel primo. Per completare tutte le missioni dovevo girare i pianeti col Mako da cima a fondo per trovare i vari minerali, le medagliette, le basi nemiche ecc. Già a ricordarlo ho voglia di piangere. Non finiva più.


----------



## Andrea89 (21 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Le scansioni? Sei pazzo? Quelle sono niente in confronto alla fatica nel primo. Per completare tutte le missioni dovevo girare i pianeti col Mako da cima a fondo per trovare i vari minerali, le medagliette, le basi nemiche ecc. Già a ricordarlo ho voglia di piangere. Non finiva più.


Sì, è vero. Infatti io il Mako lo odiavo 
Però le scansioni di ME2 erano comunque pallose, molto meglio quelle del tre


----------



## martinmilan (30 Agosto 2015)

senza dubbio il gioco migliore di sempre per me..un cult per gli appassionati..una saga epica..

momenti migliori? 
-il fascino dei prothean
-la scoperta della cittadella,un miscuglio di razze aliene e personaggi davvero stravaganti
-i paesaggi di virmire
-quando vedi la terra dalla luna
-quando entri in quella nave dei collettori abbandonata nello spazio..spettrale...
-scena finale di ME2 quando i razziatori arrivano in massa....sangue gelato.
-scoperta graduale del motivo della loro comparsa..intrippante.

in generale i razziatori sono il nemico più pauroso che ho visto nei videogiochi..implacabili..mortiferi...annientatori..


----------



## Renegade (30 Agosto 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> senza dubbio il gioco migliore di sempre per me..un cult per gli appassionati..una saga epica..
> 
> momenti migliori?
> -il fascino dei prothean
> ...



Concordo. A me piaceva molto l'ambientazione di Noveria. Quali sono i tuoi pg preferiti?


----------



## martinmilan (31 Agosto 2015)

i personaggi che mi sono piaciuti sono molti...ognuno ha dato il suo..
parlerei più di razza/popolo:quella che mi ha intrigato di più è la razza asari...potenziale incalcolabile,cresciuta a pane e eezo..da lasciarle tranquille e non rompergli le balle farei solo un titolo che riguarda l'attacco dei razziatori a thessia con i suoi edifici stranissimi.

i turian li ho trovati simili a noi ma molto più militarizzati...la guerra del primo contatto rimarrà nella storia e mi ha lasciato un che di profetico.

infine i prothean all'inizio mi hanno affascinato un casino perchè erano avvolti da un aura di mistero e sembrava fossero un popolo dedito solo alla scienza invece poi tramite il prothean che fu ritrovato ibernato si scopre l'amara realtà ovvero che furono i ''romani''dello spazio che conquistavano chiunque e avevano il controllo dell'intero universo prima della comparsa della razza umana..
Stupenda la frase del prothean che dice riguardo ai salarian'' quelle lucertole si sono evolute? mangiavano mosche!''


----------



## Renegade (6 Settembre 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> i personaggi che mi sono piaciuti sono molti...ognuno ha dato il suo..
> parlerei più di razza/popolo:quella che mi ha intrigato di più è la razza asari...potenziale incalcolabile,cresciuta a pane e eezo..da lasciarle tranquille e non rompergli le balle farei solo un titolo che riguarda l'attacco dei razziatori a thessia con i suoi edifici stranissimi.
> 
> i turian li ho trovati simili a noi ma molto più militarizzati...la guerra del primo contatto rimarrà nella storia e mi ha lasciato un che di profetico.
> ...



Le Asari mi hanno un po' disgustato per la loro forma. Poi non ho mai digerito più di tanto Liara, troppo finta ingenua e volgarmente esplicita. A livello di poteri cinetici sono sicuramente una razza interessante. I Turian possono essere visti come una nostra evoluzione. Forse la razza che più mi sta simpatica. 

Il fattore guerra del primo contatto è stato molto interessante, tant'è che si ipotizzava uno spin off al riguardo. Che i prothean fossero una sorta di impero romano conquistatore era intuibile. Però mi sono un po' decaduti nel momento in cui viene rivelato che i razziatori sono coloro che hanno in realtà creato la cittadella.

Da come parli presumo tu abbia finito la trilogia. Ti sono piaciute le evoluzioni dei personaggi? Io ho trovato negativa quella di Ashley, come se non fosse mai dalla tua parte. Positivissima quella di Garrus che è probabilmente il miglior membro della squadra o forse il più fedele.


----------



## martinmilan (6 Settembre 2015)

ho finito la trilogia e giocato anche al dlc del leviatano...così da capirne un pò di più..

ashley mi è sempre sembrata un pò insulsa...mi piaceva miranda perchè era interpretata da yvonne strahovsky ed almeno li ho potuto farci all'amore virtuale

la asari si vero...troppa ansia mi metteva addosso..però con lei valeva il detto''lo famo sstrano''

riguardo i razziatori che hanno costruito cittadella e portali vorrei proprio vedere come hanno fatto..coi tentacoli??


----------



## Andrea89 (6 Settembre 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> riguardo i razziatori che hanno costruito cittadella e portali vorrei proprio vedere come hanno fatto..coi tentacoli??


Qua andiamo proprio nel campo delle ipotesi 
Dovessi spararne una, direi che sono stati costruiti da una qualche civiltà indottrinata.


----------



## Renegade (6 Settembre 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> ho finito la trilogia e giocato anche al dlc del leviatano...così da capirne un pò di più..
> 
> ashley mi è sempre sembrata un pò insulsa...mi piaceva miranda perchè era interpretata da yvonne strahovsky ed almeno li ho potuto farci all'amore virtuale
> 
> ...



Hai ricevuto il mio MP? 



Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Qua andiamo proprio nel campo delle ipotesi
> Dovessi spararne una, direi che sono stati costruiti da una qualche civiltà indottrinata.



O forse l'hanno semplicemente costruita tramite i Custodi


----------



## vota DC (24 Dicembre 2015)

Finito il primo.



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Nella terzultima missione (quella della "cura" per i Krogan) stavo andando a salvare Ashley quando Kaidan mi fa "eeeh non riesco più a proteggere la bomba perché sono sbarcati i geth, non preoccuparti la faccio innescare io" cioè....ma lol...pure Ashley si è accorta dell'inghippo....io sono lì che giro e dovrei lasciare una testata atomica nelle mani dei geth? Ovvio che ho fatto marcia indietro!

Nell'ultima Saren si è suicidato, da rianimato era decisamente più tosto. Alla fine tutti i politicanti alieni sono morti e mi sono trovato a una delle scelte più bizzarre: Anderson o Udina come capo della nuova razza padrona dell'universo? Della serie chi è più adatto a fronteggiare il nemico tra Giulio Cesare e Cicerone?


----------

